# New Guy needs help



## Mackenzienh (Dec 3, 2001)

I just got clued in to this site... I have a fisher sander that I picked up used, as I am just getting started ( 2 years) part time in the plowing business, I need to wire it to my truck, It has an electric starting briggs 8 hp engine & electric idle control, but I got it cheap with a new bottom & chain because the wiring is a basket case, I am pretty mechanically inclined, but I have no wiring schematic, can anybody help me?
I appreciate it
Thanks, Nicky new guy.
Steve


----------



## Sndun (Nov 2, 2001)

You can go to their website, fishersnowplows.com, and click on tech support, then owner's manuals. You didn't mention which one you had so just pick it from the list. I don't know if the exact schematics you need will be listed or not but it's a great place to look.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Just finished a similiar project because I wanted all my sanders (different brands) to work with all the trucks. Basically all gas engine sanders are all the same. The engine, clutch and throttle controls operate under the same idea. The cab controls are generally similiar to. It is just that different companies use different color wires.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

We dont hard wire our gas spreaders. We leave the control panel wired right to the spreader and just run it in the rear slider. We can change trucks and the box just goes with it. we ahvea quick connect on the box, for stroage in the off season.
Dino


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

That is a good idea Dino. Problem is I run dumps or Trucks without the rear sliders. So all mine are wired with a 6-way trailer plug to connect them. I want to be able to swap them so if a truck goes down I can run the ones I want.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

My trucks are dumps as well, we install the slider just for that reason. On trucks that dont have a slider we run it in the passenger side window.
We also had a spreader with a cable throttle, and that was left right on the spreader instead of run into the cab. Then we installed a spreader mounted kill and starter switch. All we needed was a 12V for the clutch, which we ran off a work light switch.
Seems no matter how well you mount those 6 pin plugs, corrosion gets in there and causes problems. But I do agree that having them all wired the same is a good idea.
Dino


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Ah the days of the old cable countrolled throttle. I know that you know there is a conversion kit now. I just did one. I as well used to leave the throttle preset. Those cables corroded worse then the plugs.

I mount my plugs right on the bed rail or under the dump body. Load it up with dielectric grease and I never have a problem.

Like I said though electric is the future for me as well.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I would rather have the cable control. I know of too many guys that have had the elctric throttle control go bad during a storm.
Dino


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Really??? Never had it happen. I got spares anyway. If it did fail I could just remove the linkage and put a screw in it like I used to on the cable ones. I would just have them set at mid idle. Seemed to run fine. I will stay with the electic throttle though.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

I really am sold on hydro spreaders now. However the number of v-boxes we have is decreasing, we have decreased our v-boxes by more than 50%. We have increased our spreading capablities buy useing under the tailgate spreaders and dual acting dump bodies on our trucks. As we replace our v-boxes they will be replaced by hydro models. 

However setting up a truck with a hydro system isn't a cheap thing to do. However if you have a v-box over 3 yards, hydro is the way to go. That and any v-box over 3 yards should be on a truck, that it is easy to install a hydro system on.

Geoff


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I think you hit it on the head Geoff. I think hydro is excellent but for larger trucks. I am setting up a 550 now and will probably go with a hydro sander and central hydraulics. 

For pickups though the benefits of electric over gas are clear to me. Less weight, less noise and less maintainence.

I like V-boxes though of under tailgates. I have used them before. I like the v-box because it can be lifted right off very quickly. I can tow with it on the truck. Also when it is in the truck I still have room on the sides for shovels, bagged material, and other items.


----------

